# Who Wants to Rp Dark Heresy Online?



## xXDeathCompanyXx (Dec 17, 2011)

Hola everyone! I recently found out about Dark Heresy (as I recently do) and have acquired and read the rules, made a few characters and stuck with one named Dante. Anways, its really lonely here at 2 in the morning, but I was wondering if anyone was willing to start a game soon..(not necessarily NOW but I'm not saying we dont have to :grin I'll need someone to be the GM though because I havint affiliated myself with that section of the book. 

We'll need players with Ventrilo and a mic in order to communicate and I've heard and looked at this program called OpenRPG and if anyone will be able to set up something with that (It allows a virtual tabletop) then we have a game! I know this sounds a little hap-hazard and unprofessional but I'm just throwin' a bone here people! I wanna play this thing.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're still up for it, I have multiple characters avalible. 

Quick note is GMing is actually fairly hard, many many many tests you have to remember etc. But hey send me a PM if you're willing.


----------



## xXDeathCompanyXx (Dec 17, 2011)

Me and Mindlessness are going to wait for some of YOU guys to respond with a yes so we'll be able to play! We need someone well experienced with Dark Heresy in order to GM, not that you have to but we'll need someone as him or myself aren't exactly experts -me being a complete newbie. Anyways, yes this is still up and I'll be monitoring this forum the rest of the day (Its 1pm here) so get posting!


Btw, we'll be voice chatting through skype so anyone interested has to download and give the other members their username...


----------



## jessedevaan (Sep 4, 2012)

are you still looking for players :biggrin:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Considering this thread has been dead for a long, long time, I imagine they aren't looking for new players. Remember to check the post dates.


----------

